# Damn digital!



## Christie Photo (Jun 19, 2007)

In this day and age, clients are getting REALLY lazy about providing good product for photography.

This came to me in pieces.  The image on the left shows the product after I uninstalled some unwanted parts and then installed the proper ones...  at least as much as the provided.

The image on the right shows what I delivered.

Pete


----------



## John_05 (Jun 19, 2007)

it looks good,  but the wires or tubes (im not sure what they are) on the right side look like they disappear going from the very bottom to the top.  i dont know if its my monitor or not,  but thats how it looks to me.

other than that,  good job.  i dont think whoever you shot it for will have any complaints.


----------



## fmw (Jun 20, 2007)

I find the pincushion distortion really bothersome.  Had you noticed that?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 20, 2007)

fmw said:


> I find the pincushion distortion really bothersome.  Had you noticed that?



Yeah....  I did notice.  And I find it bothersome too.  Thankfully, it gets cropped out in the final publication.

Thanks!


----------

